# Mossberg 835



## SCDieselDawg (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm working on a pair of 835s that have separate issues.
The first has issues with releasing a shell from the magazine when cycled.  It don't matter how hard you run the action there's a good chance it won't release the shell. 

Second one has a issue with the safety. The safety button was missing when I bought it. So I ordered another and installed it. When the action is cycled the safety gets pushed back into the safe position, which inhibits the ability for a fast follow up shot. I've tried turning the internal safety components 180 degrees which doesn't seem to help. 

Any ideas or tips on how to repair are greatly appreciated.


----------



## tr21 (Apr 12, 2016)

they have a lifetime warranty if I remember right. send it back to mossberg


----------



## tr21 (Apr 12, 2016)

sorry just checked it's 10 yrs warranty.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Apr 13, 2016)

The first 835 probably has a worn shell latch. If this part wears where it engages the action bar then the shell latch will not move enough out of the way to allow the shells to exit the magazine. It could also be: bent magazine tube, worn out magazine spring, or  a mangled magazine follower.

On the second.... when you replaced the safety did you install the safety detent and detent spring?


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Apr 13, 2016)

TrailBlazinMan said:


> The first 835 probably has a worn shell latch. If this part wears where it engages the action bar then the shell latch will not move enough out of the way to allow the shells to exit the magazine. It could also be: bent magazine tube, worn out magazine spring, or  a mangled magazine follower.
> 
> On the second.... when you replaced the safety did you install the safety detent and detent spring?



I replaced the entire unit on the second one. Including the detent and spring.  The safety stays in place unless the action is cycled. There must be some sort of interference between some of the internal components.


----------



## rosewood (Apr 14, 2016)

If you can't figure it out...

You could call Mossberg and ask them.  Worth a shot.  Some companies will warranty past their stated warranty depending on the issue.  S&W states the warranty is for the original buyer, however, they will warranty whether you bought new or not.  Ruger states no warranty and they will fix them also free of charge.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Apr 14, 2016)

Sounds like its time for a 'smith to look at it.


----------



## joebagby (May 28, 2016)

I have a Mossberg 9200 wore out the safety while  dog hunting  sent it back to Mossberg they fixed it free of charge gun was 15 years old at that time!ALL I WAS OUT was the shipping fee, great company just call them.


----------

